# Analysis:  Taliban Info Ops, Messaging



## The Bread Guy (24 Jul 2008)

*"Taliban Propaganda: Winning the War of Words?"*
International Crisis Group, Asia Report N°158, 24 Jul 08 
Report (.pdf) - Alternate .pdf download site - Dari version - Executive Summary



> Summary:
> The Taliban has created a sophisticated communications apparatus that projects an increasingly confident movement. Using the full range of media, it is successfully tapping into strains of Afghan nationalism and exploiting policy failures by the Kabul government and its international backers. The result is weakening public support for nation-building, even though few actively support the Taliban. The Karzai government and its allies must make greater efforts, through word and deed, to address sources of alienation exploited in Taliban propaganda, particularly by ending arbitrary detentions and curtailing civilian casualties from aerial bombing.
> 
> Analysing the Taliban’s public statements has limits, since the insurgent group seeks to underscore successes – or imagined successes – and present itself as having the purest of aims, while disguising weaknesses and underplaying its brutality. However, the method still offers a window into what the movement considers effective in terms of recruitment and bolstering its legitimacy among both supporters and potential sympathisers.
> ...


----------



## stegner (24 Jul 2008)

The Taliban's propaganda has gotten noticeable better due to assistance from al qaeda is one rumor I have heard.


----------



## Love793 (25 Jul 2008)

stegner said:
			
		

> The Taliban's propaganda has gotten noticeable better due to assistance from al qaeda is one rumor I have heard.



Add to that, the "support" of North American left wing bleeding heart media and politicians.


----------



## twistedcables (30 Jul 2008)

If the Karzai govt. was not so impotent (thanks in part to backpeddling by international countries pledging donations and assistance) maybe the Afghan people would have a chance.  There needs to be a systematic, robust and skillfully calibrated approach to countering enemy propaganda and the CF should SERIOUSLY look into moving on that.

Besides, you telling me WE cant send out mass text messages highlighting the criminal nature of the Taliban or AQ or just explaining WHY and HOW they are the bad guys and not us?  Lets flood the people with OUR messages - if they have more substance, perhaps they will "win over" more to our side.

Then again, we are not privy to what kind of PsyOps are being conducted in theatre right now.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Sep 2008)

This, from "An interview to the spokesman of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  Qari Yusuf Ahmadi", spotted earlier today....


> ...if we look to the background of enemy how often (NATO) deceived during fighting, they repeatedly bombarded their coalition forces, a few years a go a dozen of Canadian forces were killed by the air force of Americans also crush down their helicopters because of the matter of weather or weak direction.  If it all means supporting with Taliban, Americans kill dozen of Canadians, holding of funerals of coalition forces by helicopters, if it is supporting with us, then there is no need for the martyrdom attacks or martyring of dozens of Taliban....


----------



## Franko (4 Sep 2008)

Taliban propaganda from the mouth piece Qari Yusuf Ahmadi yet again.      :

Regards


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Sep 2008)

The latest, from the Globe & Mail's embed in Kandahar (.pdf permalink to article)....


> The ambush that killed three Canadians this week was a carefully planned trap, using an elite team of Taliban fighters and the insurgents' most powerful weapon to strike in a symbolic location near the scene of Canada's bloodiest battles of the mission.
> 
> This detailed account of the attack, *[size=12pt]from a well-informed Afghan government official in Kandahar with strong Taliban contacts*, suggests the insurgents were frighteningly organized for the Sept. 3 ambush.
> 
> While some parts of his story were confirmed by military sources, other information could not be checked.[/size]



Hmmmm, could the Globe be quoting somone like this guy we've heard from here earlier this week?  


> At least 500 civilians were killed or wounded during the five-day US-led troops` ground and air operation in the Sangin district of Helmand province, a member of Afghanistan`s parliament said on Sunday.  "Foreign forces have been conducting operation in Sarwan Qala area of Sangin district for the last five days in which artillery and aircraft are being used," Dad Muhammad Khan, member of Wolesi Jirga (lower house of parliament), told Afghan Islamic Press....



Just speculating....


----------

